# Portable generator



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

If it was me first I would check the frequency, that is determined by the RPM and you can adjust it. Once I made sure the frequency was close I would plug in a load, like a quartz light or something and check the voltage again with a load on it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> My dad just got a Coleman powermate 4000 watt generator I checked the voltage and it's putting out 186volts on the 120 rec and 360 on the 240 rec.
> 
> Any one ever heard of that. Is it an easy fix or does he need to get his money back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


It sounds like the idle is too high see if you can adjust it down.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok we will try that

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

check to see if it has a voltage adjustment. Mine(yamaha) has a small knob behind the panel with the outlets.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I had that with the onboard Onan in my RV, cooked the tv and microwave the first day I took her camping.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> If it was me first I would check the frequency, that is determined by the RPM and you can adjust it. Once I made sure the frequency was close I would plug in a load, like a quartz light or something and check the voltage again with a load on it.


The last time I talked about load testing a generator I was lambasted for it.


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe the voltage adjustment is a potentiometer on the board. It's usually sealed with epoxy or something to keep you from adjusting it. If he can get a full refund I would because that's not just out of adjustment......a component has probably gone bad so you'd probably end up needing a new board unless you're good with a high temp soldering iron.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

it looks used ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> My dad just got a Coleman powermate 4000 watt generator I checked the voltage and it's putting out 186volts on the 120 rec and 360 on the 240 rec.
> 
> Any one ever heard of that. Is it an easy fix or does he need to get his money back?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Let me guess, he paid $50 for it..

What Bob said....

How is voltage regulated if my unit does not have a regulator? 
Units without this type of control are regulated by Engine Governed RPM. A specified higher "no load" RPM setting is made subsequently producing a higher output level. When a load is placed on the engine, the engine rpm drops to a preferred rpm. This "loaded" engine rpm being maintained by the engine governor will produce voltage at a desirable output level. 



http://arkansas-ope.com/COLEMAN_POWERMATE_GENERATOR_IPLS_LISTING.html


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The last time I talked about load testing a generator I was lambasted for it.


Then don't do that...:whistling2::laughing:


----------

